# The "Storm" Techniques



## MJS (Apr 25, 2011)

All of these techniques are defenses against a 'club' attack, the club usually being a rattan stick, such as you'd see in the FMAs. So, my question is...does anyone perform these defenses, using any other hard, impact weapon, such as a bat, tire iron, etc? 

This question came up a while back on another forum. IMHO, I think its a good idea to work with something other than the usual stick, as its possible that we may come across something different. Additionally, the techniques will most likely have to be slightly modified to accomodate for a heavier weapon, a 2 handed vs. a single handed grip, etc. 

Looking forward to everyones input.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 25, 2011)

we used to practice them with empty beer bottles


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 25, 2011)

MJS said:


> All of these techniques are defenses against a 'club' attack, the club usually being a rattan stick, such as you'd see in the FMAs. So, my question is...does anyone perform these defenses, using any other hard, impact weapon, such as a bat, tire iron, etc?
> 
> This question came up a while back on another forum. IMHO, I think its a good idea to work with something other than the usual stick, as its possible that we may come across something different. Additionally, the techniques will most likely have to be slightly modified to accomodate for a heavier weapon, a 2 handed vs. a single handed grip, etc.
> 
> Looking forward to everyones input.


 Some Storm Techs were meant for heavier objects than the sticks we train with at the school.
Sean


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 25, 2011)

I think it's more important to vary the swings - move away from the wide, sweeping swing that's like an overhead roundhouse with a stick in the hand. Stick fighting guys use tight arcs. Applying the Storm techniques to that kind of physiology is way more valuable -- and difficult -- than using them with a beer bottle/hammer/crowbar.


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 26, 2011)

Funny as though at the end of my lesson today we went through a couple of techniques with a club....aka "storm" techniques, armed and unarmed. My instructor always uses a short stick it appears he has taken and cut from the limb of a tree to form a "club". I believe that varying the planes, depth, and action of the attacks while discussing and practicing the technique is very important. It all goes back to the "ideal - what if - formulation to the ideal - even if - ideal" topic that has been discussed to death around here. 

I thought I would share some great insights from our very own KenpoJoe!

[yt]Ot_w9szwjbg[/yt]

[yt]tZ5J1zF6A_U[/yt]

Enjoy, 

Chris


----------



## ATACX GYM (Apr 26, 2011)

MJS said:


> All of these techniques are defenses against a 'club' attack, the club usually being a rattan stick, such as you'd see in the FMAs. So, my question is...does anyone perform these defenses, using any other hard, impact weapon, such as a bat, tire iron, etc?
> 
> This question came up a while back on another forum. IMHO, I think its a good idea to work with something other than the usual stick, as its possible that we may come across something different. Additionally, the techniques will most likely have to be slightly modified to accomodate for a heavier weapon, a 2 handed vs. a single handed grip, etc.
> 
> Looking forward to everyones input.


 

Now you know I do all of that stuff.The videos I'm putting up on my Channel in the next 2-3 weeks will address all of those issues.Bat,knife,tire iron,2 handed,improvised weapon,etc.


----------



## MJS (Apr 28, 2011)

bushidomartialarts said:


> I think it's more important to vary the swings - move away from the wide, sweeping swing that's like an overhead roundhouse with a stick in the hand. Stick fighting guys use tight arcs. Applying the Storm techniques to that kind of physiology is way more valuable -- and difficult -- than using them with a beer bottle/hammer/crowbar.


 
I agree with what you said about the path of the swing.  As someone who does the FMAs myself, I do see a difference between the way we swing vs the way someone else does.

I mentioned the other objects simply because those are things that a) may be more readily available and b) just to take our training to a different level.  Its kinda like using training blades.  The majority of the trainers that we see people use are fairly large, thus allowing for an easier disarm, whereas using a trainer the size of the average pocketknife, is going to be a bit harder to remove.


----------



## MJS (Apr 28, 2011)

Sandanchris said:


> Funny as though at the end of my lesson today we went through a couple of techniques with a club....aka "storm" techniques, armed and unarmed. My instructor always uses a short stick it appears he has taken and cut from the limb of a tree to form a "club". I believe that varying the planes, depth, and action of the attacks while discussing and practicing the technique is very important. It all goes back to the "ideal - what if - formulation to the ideal - even if - ideal" topic that has been discussed to death around here.
> 
> I thought I would share some great insights from our very own KenpoJoe!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the clips Chris.  YT is on the no-no list at work, so I'll have to watch them later on tonight. 



ATACX GYM said:


> Now you know I do all of that stuff.The videos I'm putting up on my Channel in the next 2-3 weeks will address all of those issues.Bat,knife,tire iron,2 handed,improvised weapon,etc.


 
Looking forward to them brother.  

One of the reasons I posted this is during that other discussion, one person seemed (at least the way I was reading it) to be saying that no modifications were needed, to compensate for the use of say a bat, instead of a rattan stick.  I disagreed with that, due to the fact that a) we're dealing with a larger, heavier object, and b) its going to most likely be swung using 2 hands, instead of one.


----------



## ATACX GYM (Apr 28, 2011)

MJS said:


> Thanks for the clips Chris. YT is on the no-no list at work, so I'll have to watch them later on tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I recall that post and I got that impression as well.There is ABSOLUTELY the need to adapt and adjust to the use of a real bat,tire iron,etc. if you're primarily used to working rattan or chuks or whatnot.You have the strength of course,but the different heft and size and other relative factors require a notable change that is manifested instantly in the application of techniques with the weapon of choice.

I make that point with my CLUB defenses too.I break out a bokken too and make that point as well...because sword attacks in CA and the USA aren't as rare as I wished they were.

http://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2011...-arrested-in-sword-attack/UPI-94501301003153/





 
http://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/archive/?date=20030630&slug=ndig30

http://blog.pepperspray.com/2011/03/florida-man-arrested-after-samurai.html

http://blog.pepperspray.com/2011/03/florida-man-arrested-after-samurai.html

http://www.insidesocal.com/sb/iecourts/2008/09/jury-returns-verdict-in-mt-bal.html

http://weblogs.baltimoresun.com/news/crime/blog/2009/09/sword_killings_not_uncommon_in.html

http://www.wlbz2.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=116575

http://www.wtsp.com/news/topstories...n-uses-sword-and-guitar-in-tattoo-shop-attack

http://missionviejo.patch.com/articles/samurai-wielding-man-threathened-to-kill-his-family

and even in merry Olde England

http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63892

If you HAVE to use a katana or sword? Use it like THIS:

http://abcnews.go.com/US/video/teen-kills-mountain-lion-with-sword-9824425


----------



## OKenpo942 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Ras. Brings to light just how many sword weilding psychos are out there. Can't ever relax in our training, even to defend against the most unconventional weapons (the most of which is the human mind). I enjoyed the links... friggin' weirdos.

Thanks,

James


----------

